# what is this



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

i know this pic is not to good but can anybody tell me what this might be
View attachment 170726


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Not the best pic for ID but appears to be Rhombeus


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Not the best pic for ID but appears to be Rhombeus


could it be a gibbus?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that would be nearly impossible to determine without knowing the collection point


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

seems to have a particularly round shape like a p gouldi..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> seems to have a particularly round shape like a p gouldi..


no way dude not even close to a gouldigni

if i had to geuss id say some sort of compressus just based on the fact that the tail looks kinda v-shaped to me.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> seems to have a particularly round shape like a p gouldi..


no way dude not even close to a gouldigni

if i had to geuss id say some sort of compressus just based on the fact that the tail looks kinda v-shaped to me.
[/quote]
are compressus aggressive this one hardly eats and just sits in one spot all day


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Its a fish. It swims in water. Dose not do well out of water.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Retaks said:


> Its a fish. It swims in water. Dose not do well out of water.


Excellent contribution to the scientific forums...keep the jokes in the lounge.









Any new pics scotth42?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

looks likea rhombeus to me, not a compressus


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like a comp to me, with the v-tail and the bars.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

It could be rhom or comp but looks more like a comp to me.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

How big is this guy? I think it could be a rhom


----------

